# Code for removal of cyclops lesion in intercondylar notch?



## Orthocoderpgu (Sep 23, 2017)

Physician performed a Lateral Meniscectomy (29881) and then excised a Cyclops lesion from the intercondylar notch. Anyone know the code for this procedure?


----------



## AlanPechacek (Sep 23, 2017)

The "Cyclops Lesion" is a lump/wad of scar tissue resulting from an old knee joint injury, usually to the ACL.  It is usually attached to the tibial spine area in the Femoral Notch.  It can flip flop around such that it can get caught/pinched between the femur and tibia causing symptoms of pain, catching, clicking or popping.  Removing it would come under "Limited Synovectomy," 29875.

I hope the helps.

Respectfully submitted, Alan Pechacek, M.D.
icd10orthocoder.com


----------

